# Unlocking phone



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jul 2020)

Changed my phone network provider and then realised my iphone was locked to my previous provider(vodafone).I have had to fill in a NUC form which is sent to apple and could take up to ten working days to unlock the phone.
I find this ridiculous when things can be transferred electronically in minutes that it can take so long
I have been waiting four days now and have rang apple and vodafone and it seems there is nothing i can do but wait.
How long have other people waited for their iphone to be unlocked?.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

I'm sorry you an Iphone & complain when Apple decide to ignore all the laws of a country as they want to do it their way, that is what they have always done & more than likely always continue to do as they believe it doesn't apply to them.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (13 Jul 2020)

You can go to one of the High (or back) Street shops that will unlock a phone for you instantly. 
But...all they do is change the IMEI number. Fine until your phone develops a fault then the mfg will refuse to touch it.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jul 2020)

I don't understand why you are asking Apple to unlock the phone, if I understand your post correctly, as far as I know this can only be done by your network provider. I should go back to Vodafone and ask them to do it.


----------



## icowden (13 Jul 2020)

Apple are typically making life difficult. Unlike other phones, providers can't unlock an Apple Phone. Instead they have to make the request to Apple who complete the unlock from their own systems. So when the OP requested an unlock from his provider, they would receive his request but they would then have to make their own request to Apple.

From the Vodaphone site:-


> An iPhone is not unlocked via inputting a Nuc {unlocking code} like other phone models are, but instead is unlocked remotely by Apple themselves and their Database.
> 
> So no actual Nuc is sent by Vodafone UK.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jul 2020)

@icowden Exactly

You have to fill in what is called a network unlock code form(NUC)where you have to state phone make,model and imei number this is then sent to apple who have to provide the code.This is not just vodafone but all providers.
I think with android phones it's not such a hassle.
My gripe is why it should take so long.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2020)

Mrs D is with vodafone (she won't listen!) and gets hers unlocked quickly, within 48hours or so. However, not the last ibone she had but the one before, despite queries, complaints, and dark threats about accidents happening, Apple couldn't/wouldn't unlock it.

the phones are locked to the customer network by Crapple at the point of dispatch, Vodafone themselves cannot do it. I don't have a smartphone, so such trivialities are of no consequence to me.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (13 Jul 2020)

There is an advert running on TV at present. Sky mobile I think, but maybe not.
They are claiming to be able to get your old phone unlocked from whatever system you are on, and re locked into their system within 24 hours. How they do that I have no idea.
Really it shows the folly of buying a phone and contract from the same store. I do have a smart phone, but it is my own, and I buy a monthly SIM contract.
Also I'm on Android, after experiencing the "Joys" of a relationship with Apple in the early days of smart phones. Never again, for anything. They are the most controlling organisation on this planet.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> They are claiming to be able to get your old phone unlocked from whatever system you are on, and re locked into their system within 24 hours. How they do that I have no idea.


Because logically it is easy, they are no longer allowed to sell phones which are locked to their network, it was outlawed by Ofcom several years ago. All the mobile operators share a single database for which they all pay for, it records the IMEI number, along with the phone number & which network it is currently on. 

Using SMS which are integrated into the DB which upon receiving a SMS request sets off a chain of events which sees the number swing onto the new network within hours, or that was the original concept, I think now it has been changed so all the automatic changes take place as a single event with a file exchange, but manual ones can be pushed through by operators if required.

We don't do mobile numbering, but I see the briefing so only tend to scan them, so the exact details maybe incorrect but the concept is sound.


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (13 Jul 2020)

Phaeton said:


> Because logically it is easy, they are no longer allowed to sell phones which are locked to their network, it was outlawed by Ofcom several years ago. All the mobile operators share a single database for which they all pay for, it records the IMEI number, along with the phone number & which network it is currently on.


I never knew that. That should ease things up, but will Apple take any notice?


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jul 2020)

Darius_Jedburgh said:


> There is an advert running on TV at present. Sky mobile I think, but maybe not.
> They are claiming to be able to get your old phone unlocked from whatever system you are on, and re locked into their system within 24 hours. How they do that I have no idea.
> Really it shows the folly of buying a phone and contract from the same store. I do have a smart phone, but it is my own, and I buy a monthly SIM contract.
> Also I'm on Android, after experiencing the "Joys" of a relationship with Apple in the early days of smart phones. Never again, for anything. They are the most controlling organisation on this planet.


I bought the phone initially from vodafone and after the eighteen month contract had ended and the phone was mine outright i decided to keep it and like you just get a sim card but unfortunately i stayed with vodafone.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

The Central Scrutinizer said:


> I bought the phone initially from vodafone and after the eighteen month contract had ended and the phone was mine outright i decided to keep it and like you just get a sim card but unfortunately i stayed with vodafone.


How many years ago?


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jul 2020)

My phone is Android but my tablet is Apple so I have both. The main advantage with Apple is with their iOS you can restore all your work/photos/ contacts in minutes if your device is stolen/lost and it's really the only OS for tablets.
Android is better imho for phones and the Google assistant is mike's ahead of Siri.


----------



## Drago (13 Jul 2020)

I'm on Tesco - cheapest of the lot, and they don't lock their contract handsets. Not that I have one of their contract handsets.



Cycleops said:


> My phone is Android but my tablet is Apple so I have both. The main advantage with Apple is with their iOS you can restore all your work/photos/ contacts in minutes if your device is stolen/lost...



You can do that on Android too.


----------



## Cycleops (13 Jul 2020)

Drago said:


> You can do that on Android too.


Yeshbut you need to activate it, fine if you're savvy but with iOS it's by default.


----------



## The Central Scrutinizer (13 Jul 2020)

Good news....I've been activated.
What a palaver.
Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## Phaeton (13 Jul 2020)

Cycleops said:


> Yeshbut you need to activate it, fine if you're savvy but with iOS it's by default.


Are you sure? I thought the default was on & you could switch off as opposed to Apple where it is on & you can't switch it off


----------

